# My Shocks Pop?



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Video? do you have a spare tire and jack in your car and are they secure?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

The spare was removed when the Dealer took it for an extended ride and claimed to hear a noise when I didn't? Probably vibration from the trunk. The Pop though seems to be heard from all 4 corners and usually only happens once per day.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

like early morning when you start off, then gone later on in the drive?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes, and not the ABS Self Check test.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

maybe something is loose take a good look. suspension takes lots of trouble shooting... don't forget....the macpherson strut assembly itself is known to pop from what ive heard. the type of construction makes it ok for these shocks to "absorb" the bump, either this or something is loose, goodluck!


----------



## Joegonzales22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Videos??


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

When does it "pop" when put in to drive gears? Does adding weight cause it to happen also? When did vibration start in the right rear?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

SneakerFix said:


> When does it "pop" when put in to drive gears? Does adding weight cause it to happen also? When did vibration start in the right rear?


When going over certain bumps. The front end is very tight and the steering incredibly responsive, just that occasional pop from the 4 corners of the car. The vibration was noticed immediately, I can hit the wheel well inside the trunk and here the rattle. Similar to the rear window shelf itself. I'm not hearing anything loose, the rear end is of a pretty simple design. However it is annoying, and partly the reason I have shown some frustration as a new 2014 owner!


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> When going over certain bumps. The front end is very tight and the steering incredibly responsive, just that occasional pop from the 4 corners of the car. The vibration was noticed immediately, I can hit the wheel well inside the trunk and here the rattle. Similar to the rear window shelf itself. I'm not hearing anything loose, the rear end is of a pretty simple design. However it is annoying, and partly the reason I have shown some frustration as a new 2014 owner!


From what you said I dont think the vibration is suspenion related but is in the body/trunk area. the couldnt be coming from all 4 only the front two. Go out and buy a can of white lithium grease walmart has it spray the front strut top hat one corner at a time each time driving over these certain bumps. then move to the back. its best if you can trouble shoot then take to dealer if your still in the 36k bumper to bumper 


spray
top hats 
springs
lower control arm

also remove the rear trunk cover and check for loose connectors


----------

